# Off to Rhodes



## Heapster (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi everyone

9 months to go and I retire after 30 years as a "public sector worker"

After much deliberation I've decided to take a 6 month sojourn to Rhodes before deciding what to do next. We've holidayed on Rhodes many times and also have family there. During our last visit we've put out feelers for a long term rental and fingers crossed have found our dream house.

I don't need to work whilst I'm there - unless I want to - and have no intention of being a bar fly for 6 months - though a nice g and t in the late afternoon takes some beating!

So any tips, advice or information would be most welcome and I'll let you know how I get on


----------

